# Madison NJ, 1 yr old male - Owner Abandoned



## misbum (Sep 11, 2005)

I have just been called about a 1yr male GS that needs to be place. He is abandoned at the yard that he was the guard dog at.
The moved back to Russia and just left the dog with no caregiver, food or water.

I have not seen him yet but I was told he is a 1yr male who was formally trained as a guard dog but is very friendly. I do trust the person who called me about him because this will be the third dog he has moved from this yard ( it's a multi contracts site)

I am willing to drive him where I need to and assist in anyway possible but I was told the landlord of the property has only given him a week until he is put in a shelter.

Can someone help me contact the Garden State GS Rescue? I live in Morris County NJ and have 4 dogs in my home 3 of which are GS so I am unable to bring him to my home other then an emergency 24hr stay.

Very sorry if this isn't the right forum for this.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

where is he?? maybe i can help i am in robbinsville call me


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Rescues will need to know more about his temp....
....how is he with people...other dogs? Pics always help too


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

have a boarding kennel and a hme if he is ok with small dogs


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Need to know location and have pics. I am have several adopters and fosters wiling to help in circumstances like this - but need some infor.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## misbum (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm in Madison NJ (Morris County)

I can try to go tonight and take pictures but I'm not sure how I would test his temperment. If I brought one of my dogs to the fence that is an area he should be guarding and if I remove him and take him to a common spot should I put my dog in that situation. I'm not sure the best way to do this. Joe said he is friendly so I'm taking that he is people friendly. I will ask him if he has had any contact with Joe's dog.

Time will be short because I'm at work now and must go to a wake tonight but I will find time to at least meet him.


----------



## misbum (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't post alot (as you can tell) so I'm not sure how to get in contact with you directly.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

If you want someone to have your phone number you need to PM that person the number.


----------



## misbum (Sep 11, 2005)

I went to see this dog today, his name is Ivan and he seems very nice. I was able to walk right up to him as he wagged his tail to meet me. He has a good weight (if not a little over weight) to him and he is fixed. HE is still very young and has a lot of puppy energy... it's either that or the tie down he is on doesn't allow him to burn any energy but he was pulling at my shirt and jumping up.

I was told that he was playing with a pitbull before I came and I did see a white pit leaving as I was coming so I do think it was true.

I'll try and post the picture I took.
I asked him to sit and he did. I asked to shake and he gave be both paws. I know the man who owned him went back to Russia so maybe he knows Russian better 

Please if anyone know how I can get this guy some help before he goes to the shelter. I would love to see him in a foster home or rescue program.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

what a cutie


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This boy need to know what love is.


----------



## misbum (Sep 11, 2005)

I am waiting for the shelter to return my call on Ivan. He must go to at least a shelter this week. We have been feeding him and taking him for walks but this is no life. The wealth has been very cold and it breaks my heart to know he is outside.

Yes, he does have a dog house and a kennel with a run but still I would rather see him at a shelter then at this site. The other day he limping but I couldn't see anything in his paw...the next visit he was fine.

If ANYONE knows of anything other them the shelter please contact me.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Trained as a guard dog?







Aww he looks like a big teddy bear. What a cutie!


----------



## misbum (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, I think that trained as a guard dog is BS unless his grade was a F because he has let eveyone come into his yard.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

News on Ivan?


----------

